# Culling fry?



## catcrazy37 (Aug 26, 2013)

What is the easiest way to cull guppy fry? Look at my signature to see what fish I have. Is there an easy way that doesn't involve other fish?
*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I know for sure the angel will eat guppy fry. Are you putting guppies in the 10 gal. As I would say your 29 is overstocked with fish that need higher numbers.


----------



## catcrazy37 (Aug 26, 2013)

They're going in the 10 gallon. Do you think the angel will find them, or should I put him in his own tank temporarily so he can find them easier?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

When I have to cull some of my guppy fry. I drop them in my Angel tank. They are in my 55g. They find most of them. If not today, tomorrow. Its a fun game to them. I have had one guppy survive. 
And for your tetras. The bigger the group the better. My cardinals did not do well in a group of 10. I added 10 more from the same store and they are doing great in a school of 20 now. I never get less than 6 or 10 tetras per school. They do much better. Even my very small gold prestillo tetras. I got 9 of them.


----------



## catcrazy37 (Aug 26, 2013)

I think my tetras are doing okay, they like the other fish, so they aren't lonely.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its not that they are lonely its that they thrive and act more natural with more of its own kind. 

You need to read up on the species that you have. Never heard of peppermint cories, are they by any chance peppered cories?


----------



## catcrazy37 (Aug 26, 2013)

Must have labeled them funny at the pet store.


----------

